# it is ok for selling 100% original stock but without tag and label?



## Business_cn (May 4, 2011)

I have 100% Original stock by board shorts . but no tag and cut label. it can be reselling ? it is very cheap price but it is original , no Fake.


----------



## errjen (May 2, 2011)

This will depend on a consumer... But most buyer want to see a tag from it in order for them know that you are selling a 100% new.


----------



## Business_cn (May 4, 2011)

hmmm when you got the sample , then you can know if they were authentic without any tag or details.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

you might have a problem importing it into australia without tags...


----------

